# Early bird gets the worm.



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm taking the weekend off and I woke up a lil late today for my grouse hunting walk. Looks like this Grizzly got to my hunting trail before me. This Grizzly bear footprint is next to my size 11 shoe with a half inch steel ball bearing by the second claw mark. I went another quarter mile didn't see any birds or rabbits. There was something walking in the woods not far from where I was so I decided that the bear got there first, I'll let him have the hunting grounds today. I'll try wake up on time tomarrow. It's good sign though, there are probably still some grouse and other small game around.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmmm .... looks like it was a baby ... :rofl:

Yeah ... I can see your point ... think I would let him/her have that hunting area for today.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya. Bear gets first pic. :shocked:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

And the second mouse gets the cheese. Don't be the first mouse.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

maybe being late was a good thing.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Grin and bear it.


----------

